# Potty Training Troubles



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, I am hoping for some advice about my 5 mo. old puppy, Frank. Last night he rang his bell to go outside; I took him out for a few minutes, then he came right back in the house and eliminated on the floor! I am so frustrated because it seems that he should be getting it by now. We have accidents in the house every day. Any words of wisdom on potty training? 

Thank you!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

our Inca was a nightmare to train she was probably close to 7 or 8 months before we got her sorted. 

is it poos or pee that happen the most. is it at certain times of the day. 

do you have a command for when you take him for the toilet, my girls will pee on the command 'pee pee' because every time they peed we said the command and made a big fuss of them when they did the toilet outside. 

how long are his walks and how often are they. 


how long after brining him in did he do the toilet. did you see the singes(try keeping him on the lead a little longer after you enter the house and watch him incase you need to rush him back out side)

is their a certain spot in the house he always toilets.


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the response.

It is mostly poos that happen in the house. We take him out first thing in the morning and he always pees and poos outside. The problem is in the evening when we give him more freedom in the house. I try to take him out at least every 45 minutes and we stay for about 5 minutes or until I can tell he is not going to go because he is just playing.

We say "get busy Frank" for him to go outside, but I'm not sure that is working. He certainly doesn't go on command. I try to make a fuss about him when he toilets outside, but he doesn't care much when we are outside because he is so interested in other people/dogs, etc.

He will go anywhere in the house, not one particular spot. I think I should get the carpets cleaned though, because I'm sure he can smell all the prior toilets everywhere.

Keeping his leash on is a good idea. I think I'll try that and see how it works! Thank you.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how often dose he poo in a day. 

what time is he fed at.


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

He poos 2-3 times a day. We feed him once in the morning and once in the evening (the time has not been consistent).


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats your main problem, if he is getting fed at any old time them you dont know exactly when he will need to poo. if you feed him at the same time avery day you will be able to pinpoint when exactly to take him out. 

i would also say cut his meals dow to one as i think pooing three times a day shows that he is not absorbing all he should from his dinner.


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you tried staying outside for a longer time rather that taking him out several times.
Our Ben would just not pee as soon as we took him out into the yard .
I always stray out for a good 20mins .
I take him out 3 times a day , morning afternoon night.
I had also read on the internet that they do understand that you will bring them right inside after they r done so they hold it and do not go outside but will relive themselves as soon as u get in.
Just try being out longer .
Have u tried limiting her access to a smaller area like just the kitchen or just the living room , preferable some room with no carpet .
Mostly they do not pee where the sleep and eat .
All the best !!


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for the advice! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

how has it been going? 

We keep Murphy (11 wks) on his leash in the house for the most part. That way he can stay close to us and if we see he needs to go we can get him out fast. He will ring the bell though when he needs to go outside when he's just wondering around the kitchen. I would make sure to feed him at the same time(s) every day so that he can get on a routine. Good luck with potty training.


----------

